# YOUR [local music]



## Llama Riot (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey guys, use this thread to promote some local musicians from your area.



They're pretty awesome live, Nathan (vocalist) always wanders out into the crowd, once I saw them at this small local bar with like 17 people, and he climbed on the table I was sitting at and raged.


----------



## BionicC (Mar 22, 2010)

This is a great band from a small town about 15 miles away from me. I don't think they're very well-known outside the region but I predict big things for them in the future!


----------



## iffy525 (Mar 22, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> This is a great band from a small town about 15 miles away from me. I don't think they're very well-known outside the region but I predict big things for them in the future!


Muse is a huge band...


----------



## cleverconveyence (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFK6dntWCsM mr. Gnome = Deliver This Creature (I shot this video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Fucking amazing two-piece from Akron, OH.  Slow Slide = best single of 09


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 22, 2010)

/embed fix


----------



## cleverconveyence (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## Klightx15 (Apr 12, 2010)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> BionicC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think u sensed the sarcasm in his post...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

Local Welsh punk band.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 13, 2010)

Trolley, this band is great


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Trolley, this band is great



I thought you'd like them mate!  I can't understand what they're singing about though. lol  Here's another one of theirs I really like.


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 13, 2010)

Can I promote one band? It's not from my region but they are new and upcoming and they rock!

Band Name : Blast Rocks Midtown
Official Myspace Page : MySpace Page

Will add the Video later.


----------

